# BSDCan 2014 was awesome



## jrm@ (May 29, 2014)

I made it to BSDCan 2014, my first BSD conference, and it was a blast.  There were lots of good talks and tutorials.  The pf tutorial with Peter Hansteen and the sudo tutorial with Michael W. Lucas were fun and informative.   A highlight of the fun parts was the heckling from Bob Beck and Henning Brauer.  Michael W. Lucas, as usual, had lots of witty comebacks, but there were bananas thrown.  A few talks that stood out for me were Bob Beck's (LibreSSL), Matt Ahren's (ZFS), Simon Gerraty's (bmake) and Shawn Webb's (ASLR).  My favourite part, though, was hanging out with people who have the same type of enthusiasm for BSD.  The mailing lists, forums or IRC just don't substitute for the types of conversations you can have in person.  The conference itself is really well run.  All the food and fun is just a short walk away from the university.  Now that I've experienced my first BSDCan, I hope to make it to lots more.


----------



## wblock@ (May 30, 2014)

It really was awesome.  For those who have not attended, it's more like a gathering with a big group of friends than a trade conference.

Here is my trip report: http://freebsdfoundation.blogspot.com/2014/05/bsdcan-trip-report-warren-block.html.


----------

